# برنامج تعليمى عن المنقيات من Alfa Laval



## bahhar2001 (5 مايو 2009)

أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج رائع جداً جداً عن المنقيات من Alfa Laval ويوجد به كل ماتريد ان تعرفه عن المنقيات وهو موجود على اكثر من موقع .






http://superuploader.net/2e376f525454-www-arab-eng-org-bahhar2001-Alfa-Laval-part1-rar.html
http://superuploader.net/ac65ba528019-www-arab-eng-org-bahhar2001-Alfa-Laval-part2-rar.html
http://superuploader.net/38f1b3530241-www-arab-eng-org-bahhar2001-Alfa-Laval-part3-rar.html
http://superuploader.net/104450530698-www-arab-eng-org-bahhar2001-Alfa-Laval-part4-rar.html





الباسورد لفك الضغط : www.arab-eng.org





لتشغيل البرنامج 
 User name : MMM
Password :MMM















​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى بحار .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## mimh999 (6 مايو 2009)

1000000000000000000000000 شكرا فعلا ملف جامد


----------



## حيدر الملاح (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل وعلى فكرة في محطتنا 6 سبريترات من alfa lafal السويدية


----------



## حسام محي الدين (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله كنت بدور على ذى كده ويارب يبركلك


----------



## hasi1971 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## hasi1971 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليك اخي العزيز
من فظلك هذا الرابط غير شغال 
جزاك الله افدنا باعادة تحميله
http://superuploader.net/38f1b353024...part3-rar.html


----------



## hasi1971 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الجزء 3 غير شغال


----------



## bahhar2001 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VSD8ZDAA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NNPODL2A
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QY2W26U7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=45D7ENIR


----------



## hasi1971 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mostafa ammar (14 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى اخوكم بحاجة الي بحث عن المنقيات شكررررررررااااا للافادة


----------



## sailor_man123 (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااا*

اشكر هذا الموقع الرائع باعضائه ومشرفيه ومواضيعه واخص بالشكر اخي بحار على هذه المواضيع القيمة والمفيدة صدقا انت عضو مميز في مواضيعك النادرة والمفيدة من مجموعة افلام الشيفتي الى هذاالبرنامج الرهيب عن المنقيات مشكور ومن القلب


----------



## midofm (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ashrafsea (10 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم مش عارف اشغل البرنامج ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## حسين عبد الغني (19 أبريل 2011)

زميلي العزيز لا أستطيع الوصول الى الباسورد لفك الضغط ارجو المساعده ان امكن وشكراً..


----------



## saad mohammad (16 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك مشكور*


----------



## اوديشو (16 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز الله يخليك لاتوجد هذا الملفات على هذة الروابط ارجو تزويدي بالروابط التى تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

